# Cemetery Pillar Trauma!



## Spooky Dave

Howdy all,

So this thread will be a WIP, and is my first such project thread here on the forum. So here's hoping I don't somehow break the website.  heh.

I've always liked the trash can trauma (TCT) props out there, but never ended up making my own. I decided to give it a whirl this year, with a spin. I wanted to use a cemetery pillar/column as my "trash can."

Here are a few pictures of the framework. (More pics in second post.) The ultimate plan is to cover the thing in a few layers of painted/carved foam board to look like crumbling brick. My monster will be inside.

The mechanics of the prop are just about nailed down. (I'll have a video ready to share soon.) A few more tweaks to keep things a bit more stable and it's off to the foam work. I'm pretty excited because I've never really worked with foam board before.

Haunt on!

Dave


----------



## Spooky Dave

*more pics*

A few more pics of the Cemetery Pillar Trauma (CPT).

Dave


----------



## Devil

Can't wait to see the video..!


----------



## Spooky Dave

Here's the video thus far.


----------



## jaege

Very nice. Great idea. That will surprise a few treaters.


----------



## Northrad

Great ideas! That novel idea should really surprise them.

Keeping that fresh box of Pull-Ups handy was the other great idea.


----------



## Spooky Dave

Northrad said:


> Great ideas! That novel idea should really surprise them.
> 
> Keeping that fresh box of Pull-Ups handy was the other great idea.


Lol, yeah. Oops on the Pull-Ups sneaking into the photo! I guess that's what happens when my workshop is in the garage with all the other stuff I store.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No one will be expecting a cemetery column to pop up like this - nice variation on the trash can trauma. What kind of monster will you have?


----------



## bishky67

Looks good. keep up the good work.


----------



## Spooky Dave

RoxyBlue said:


> No one will be expecting a cemetery column to pop up like this - nice variation on the trash can trauma. What kind of monster will you have?


Hi Roxy, not sure yet which kind of monster. Thinking some sort of skeleton or zombie. It'll be a mask (been looking around, have a few ideas) over a styrofoam wig head. I intend to have LED spotlights inside the column that will light up the face from underneath, so I'm hoping it'll look plenty creepy.

I'll have updates down the road.

Dave


----------



## Spooky Dave

bishky67 said:


> looks good. Keep up the good work.


The cylinder is now stabilized, per your suggestion. Thanks! Also got a little bit of foam work done tonight. Can't wait to start painting and carving details.


----------



## Spooky1

That will shock some ToTs! I'm sure they won't see it coming.


----------



## Spooky Dave

*Pictures*

Hi all,

Just a couple quick pictures. This is the carved/painted foam that will go on the outside of the popup column. It's been a bit slowgoing, as I've never worked with foam board before and have had to learn along the way. I'm pleased with how the bricks look, however. I could get used to playing with foam!

As an FYI, the part that's still pink will be covered with another layer of plaster.

Dave


----------



## hauntedkimmy

Those bricks look amazing!!!! Wowza!!!


----------



## Darkmaster

I like the color tones of the bricks.


----------



## randyjb77

Very nice


----------



## kprimm

Hey dave, nice work. Can I ask you what size cylinder you are using there? It looks plenty powerful enough. Nice smooth action.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Dave, those bricks look like the real deal! I can't believe it is your first time carving foam. You are a master! Please show us the finished prop when you get there. I am sure it will look like one of those you can get from a prop shop for about $2500.00 (Scarefactory-isk). Kudos for the ingenuity.


----------



## SuperCreep31

It looks like you have it all under control but if you need some inspiration, here's a couple ideas: http://haunt31.com/How_To/small_pillars.htm Look's great so far! Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Bascombe

Very Cool Dave,

When the ghoul pops out are you going to have any sound? The wilhelm scream would be cool there.


----------



## beelce

Perfect bricks.....


----------



## Spooky Dave

Hey all,

Wow, sorry, I missed a bunch of replies! Haven't checked this thread out in a little while. This prop is about wrapped up now. I need to do a couple last-minute things and then I should be able to take some pics/video. Thanks for all the kind comments! 

To answer one question, nope, no sound. Not on this one. It's also my first PICAXE-controlled prop, and as such I was trying to keep it simple. Or, well, simple-ish. 

Dave


----------



## kevin242

Looking good, Dave, can't wait to see the finished prop!


----------



## Spooky Dave

*Video of finished product*

Howdy all,

Here's the video of the finished prop. Guessing that it moves over to showroom now? Not sure how that works. Anyway, here ya' go! The colors are a little green-ish in the recording, but it still shows the general idea.

Dave


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Awesome!" - LOL

Very cool variation on the trash can trauma prop.

And feel free to put a thread in Showroom That way a picture and the video will be more visible since they will be in the first post.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that looks great!


----------



## Joiseygal

Fantastic Job!!!!! You should do more foam carving because you do an excellent job!


----------



## debbie5

#1: I LOVE this prop.
#2: why do all our garages look the same inside...full of STUFF...and no CAR? LOL. 

Kudos ..great job!


----------



## Headless

Love it!!!!!! Well done


----------



## fontgeek

Nicely done. I'd be tempted to mount two arms with the palms of the hands mounted to the bottom side of the block so that it looks like the creature is lifting the top up rather than "balancing it on it's head".
Just a thought.

Are you going to mount a speaker on the creature or the pillar for some audio action?


----------



## Spooky Dave

Thanks all,

Debbie, so true about the garage! I can't remember the last time there was room for a car in there. Nor do I see it happening any time in the near-future unless the mood strikes me to build some sort of hearse or horse-drawn demon carriage. 

Dave


----------



## carolina haunter

Very Nice! Awesome detail!


----------



## R. Lamb

Oh WOW! that's some really nice work.


----------



## Spooky Dave

thanks!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Fantastic brick work! Can't wait to see this one finished!


----------

